# Early Christmas



## bweiler (Sep 20, 2005)

Well ---after lots of procastination and many sway bar and hitch adjustments ---the Hensley is finally here. The thought of them going up several hundred dollars in the next few weeks forced us to get it on the books for '05. I picked it up at the Hensley factory today, and will take back for them install it in the spring. Look forward to giving everyone an objective report - especially since we are pulling a little more than the Durango's wheelbase is comfortable with......I can't wait for spring!


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Sounds sweet!!









Congrats on the early present.

Now its all over but the counting down until installation.........and the payments!!









Good luck with it!!!









Steve


----------



## glennsteers (Apr 25, 2005)

I hope you got the Outbackers.com discount!! If not, call Sean Woodruff at Hensley and ask for an adjustment!!

BTW, you will not believe how sweet the HA handles!! Have fun...


----------



## bweiler (Sep 20, 2005)

Thanks again for your help Glenn (and the rest of the Outbackers).... talked to Sean and got the year end/outbackers discount...

Can't wait to see the difference.... cheaper than a new TV!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

bweiler said:


> Thanks again for your help Glenn (and the rest of the Outbackers).... talked to Sean and got the year end/outbackers discount...
> 
> Can't wait to see the difference.... cheaper than a new TV!
> 
> ...


Congrats - the family grows again! Sounds like you and I will be installing at about the same time.  Well - you may get there 1st - I'll have to wait for the snow pile to melt before I even get to see the tongue!


----------



## glennsteers (Apr 25, 2005)

Well Fellow Hensleyites...I've got a reall funny Hensley story that I've been waiting for a good opportunity to share...this seems like it!

For Thanksgiving we went to Tropical Palms RV Resort outside of Disney and had a great time. BTW, if you can't get into Fort Wilderness (unless you book 9 months in advance), TPRR is a GREAT campsite. Clearly voted as our family's all time favorite (but haven't been to FW yet).

Could we have been any closer to the pool??

When I pulled in a neighbor 2 spots over dropped by to admire my spankin' new HA hitch. He then said that he owned one too but it was like 6 years old and he painted it black 'cuz he didn't like the orange.

After swapping several war stories, I asked what he was towing with. He must of thought I asked him WHAT he was towing. He explained that he had a 33' Citation TT with slides (10K+ loaded easy).

I said, "No, I mean, what are you towing with?" You'll never guess what his answer was. I kick myself because we headed out almost immediately after I checked it out for myself with my own eyes...then the next day he had to check out early. Are you ready for this?

A 1973 Chevy Impala!!! No Kiddin'!

Apparently, he had towed that trailer from Buffalo, NY to FL several times in the last 5 years and he now lives in FL so he's much closer.

My question was, "So have any transmission problems?" His answer was, "None that I couldn't fix!" He even told me he was on the cover of a recent Hensley newsletter. WOW! That was freaky to see...sorry I didn't get pics.


----------



## ssrrchase (Oct 20, 2004)

A 1973 Chevy Impala! No way!


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

ssrrchase said:


> A 1973 Chevy Impala! No way!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that even legal?????? or just plan nuts!!!

Thor


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I would have love to see that
















Don


----------



## bweiler (Sep 20, 2005)

You hear of some really mismatched TV/TT combinations with Hensleys... I spoke with someone towing a 32" Sunnybrook with a std wheelbase small engine ford van.......That alone was enough to sell me on a hensley.

Hey Glenn- Back up the Outback a few more feet and you could use your emergency exit in the rear slideout as your own private entrance to the pool!

Great Pic!


----------



## bweiler (Sep 20, 2005)

Did anyone see the triple axle airstream / Dodge Intrepid combo in the Hensley DVD......and to think that generation Intrepid had so many transmission problems without towing anything at all... ouch.


----------



## glennsteers (Apr 25, 2005)

bweiler said:


> Hey Glenn- Back up the Outback a few more feet and you could use your emergency exit in the rear slideout as your own private entrance to the pool!
> 
> Great Pic![snapback]68288[/snapback]​


Yeah, we were really blessed...you can't pick a spot there, it's FCFS when you check in. We just beat out a 5'er for that spot, boy was the wife happy about that!

The building you see on the left is the showers/bath house and laundry. Behind me off camera to the left is a poolside cafe where we had breakfast most days!


----------



## bweiler (Sep 20, 2005)

Sounds like a fun trip. Almost better than home!


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

bweiler said:


> I picked it up at the Hensley factory today, and will take back for them install it in the spring.
> [snapback]68237[/snapback]​


Sweet! I didn't know they did installations. I guess it's safe to say you'll be set-up correctly !


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

ssrrchase said:


> A 1973 Chevy Impala! No way!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Guess they took the Hensley video a little too literally ?

Gotta say I sure am feeling good right now about towing Puff with the 4Runner Sport - BUILT to tow


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

OMG!! I had no idea the price on those things. Can they drive for me while I make a snack. I hope everything works well and does what you expect.

I'll keep my Reese WD duel cam setup and and buy a used car for a DD.

Bill.


----------



## glennsteers (Apr 25, 2005)

Bill,

How much would you pay for a hitch that makes your TV and TT feel like a single unit while driving and a fifth wheel while turning and completely eliminates sway and fishtailing? If your answer is "no more than $500", stick with the Reese WD hitch. If your answer is "whatever it takes within reason", try the Hensley for 2 months...then return it if you don't think it's worth it!

The preceeding was sponsored by the Hensley Veterans for Truth and is a biased endorsement


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

glennsteers said:


> Bill,
> 
> How much would you pay for a hitch that makes your TV and TT feel like a single unit while driving and a fifth wheel while turning and completely eliminates sway and fishtailing? If your answer is "no more than $500", stick with the Reese WD hitch. If your answer is "whatever it takes within reason", try the Hensley for 2 months...then return it if you don't think it's worth it!
> 
> ...


Glenn/Everyone
Please don't get me wrong, no flaming intended. I read the entire Hensley site and the FAQ's EVERYTHING and it is a great product hands down. I was just amazed at the price. Yes, safety is first no matter what or cost. But is this device enabling a lesser TV capable of towing our Outbacks, I beieve it is. Now you have a great ride in your Impala cruzing 75 on the hwy in a panic situation, I'm sorry no hitch is going to overcome a proper TV.

Yes the Impala was a joke but you get the point.

Bill.


----------



## bweiler (Sep 20, 2005)

I guess the important thing is doing the best with a given situation--that's kinda where I am. I agree completely that a "proper" TV is the best call. I'm in a good and bad situation at the same time. Me and my wife both have "company" cars. Mine is a Ford minivan, so you can figure out why we use the Durango.....anyways, we are stuck with the Durango if that's what you will call it, and I think this will make a huge difference.... if it doesn't then I'll refer to the money back guarantee. I have been over it and over it with the mrs. and she absolutely refuses to drive a "truck". So Hensley or new wife...Hmmm.. I'll take the Hensley! Can't complain when your wife puts the seal of approval on the Hensley purchase.. Plus she can't be all bad----- she was the smart one who wanted the Outback in the 1st place!

Maybe a Dual Cam would have been a better,cheaper solution. I'm no rocket scientist - but mechanically the Hensley makes sense for several reasons. All I know is that friction sway was not cutting it......

My 2 cents. Just trying to be safe - family is everything!


----------



## glennsteers (Apr 25, 2005)

Bill,

I didn't mean to sound defensive, but on the "price" issue, I've never heard anyone discuss whether an Outback was worth the 20Kish price. If a hitch that adds about 15% to the cost of your trailer can dramatically improve your experience with that trailer, maybe by 100% or more...it has great value.

Now on the "tow vehicle" issue, I am 100% against anyone who tries to use the Hensley Arrow hitch to fudge their tow numbers. Plain and simple, if your TT fully loaded exceeds 90% of your tow capacity, I think you're a fool! However, the Hensley can and does allow you to fudge on your wheelbase if you are towing a TT that exceeds the recommended safe limits as outlined here:

RV Towing Tips - How Long of a Trailer

...and by fudge I mean fudge, not totally disregard. The suggested wheelbase for my 26RS is 138 inches, but my Expy only has 119. The Hensley compensates for that discrepancy quite well.

No hard feelings, Bill, just setting the record straight...I think we're in agreement on idiots who use the Hensley as a license to put their loved ones at risk!


----------



## bweiler (Sep 20, 2005)

Glenn -

I agree completely. Well said

I always worry about those emergency stops, too. There are so many situations that you can't plan for.... Anything that helps I'll give a shot.

It is a ton of money - no disagreement. Hopefully it will be well worth it.

Kinda makes me feel better supporting a local company, especially with all the bad news lately around Detroit with jobs.


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

glennsteers said:


> Well Fellow Hensleyites...I've got a reall funny Hensley story that I've been waiting for a good opportunity to share...this seems like it!
> 
> For Thanksgiving we went to Tropical Palms RV Resort outside of Disney and had a great time. BTW, if you can't get into Fort Wilderness (unless you book 9 months in advance), TPRR is a GREAT campsite. Clearly voted as our family's all time favorite (but haven't been to FW yet).
> 
> ...


I wish I could find a picture I took a couple of years ago we had the site next to where you were. I told you you would love TP.
I hope to get there in April.
John


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

My apologies to everyone, it seems my opinion has started a debate that is not necessary. The topic started by bweiler was an early Christmas present and it seems everyone is on the same page, great product and big price. My initial shock was on the price, nothing more. Itâ€™s all over the web the Hensley Arrow is by far the â€œbestâ€ product for some situations but Iâ€™ll say not all.

Bill.


----------



## glennsteers (Apr 25, 2005)

No worries, Bill!

Hey John...TP was the bomb! Of course I had to get used to interlopers walking through my campsite to get to the pool, bathroom, laundry, etc. I'm so used to the norm at campgrounds, "Don't cut through other people's campsites!"

One morning, I saw a couple cut through and opened the front door and said, "Good Morning!" My wife chewed me out and asked me how I'd like to have to walk around a whole row just to get to the bathroom. I was a "kinder, gentler" camper from there on out!

We bought our Thanksgiving dinner from Publix across 192 and had my mom and niece drive up from Cape Coral to join us...very nice place!


----------



## kjdj (Sep 14, 2004)

Thor said:


> ssrrchase said:
> 
> 
> > A 1973 Chevy Impala!Â No way!
> ...


You youngsters!

Station wagons, & full size sedans were common TV's in the 70's.
The rich folks had the Carryall's and Suburban's. Diesel engines were only found in comercial trucks.
70's RV's were built of 2x2 pine and plywood. Oh yea and steel water tanks. Heavy man!

454cid and 4.10 rearend is all you needed.


----------



## eyeguy (Sep 7, 2004)

Your right. I remember traveling form NW Oregon to Southern Californian as a kid in an early 70â€™s Plymouth Furry III towing a 25ft prowler TT with only a WD hitch.







But then I also remember riding in a cab-over camper looking out the upper window for miles on end on numerous outing. One of which we snapped the axel of the Â½ ton 1956 GMC truck in downtown Seattle, loaded down with a 8ft camper and towing a 18ft wood boat with twin motors. The boat alone must have weighed 3500 pounds. I guess itâ€™s lucky we survived. Good Times! Only wish I had the 56 GMC now.


----------

